# Divorce, dating and going all the way



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am interested in your opinions about this scenario. I was having an interesting discussion with a friend and she is of the view that if you are dating and have sex with someone during a divorce it is not adultery??? 

For example, I am 1 week away from my divorce hearing and when I think about it I imagine I would feel immense guilt for it??? Perhaps there is something wrong with me? Then again when a divorce is final and you start dating and it leads to other things like sex outside of marriage...then that would be adultery too?

What do you think?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Legally it probably still is adultery until the divorce is final, but I don't think anyone would care about that very much these days.

As for after the divorce is final, I don't think it is adultery if neither person is married. Fornication, yes, but unless you are pretty religious I doubt that would be a big problem either.

Of course you shouldn't do anything you don't want to do, but if it were me, I wouldn't worry about any of this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, it is legally adultery in a lot of places. You'd have to check the laws where you life. If adultery is a permissible reason for divorce, then if one person dates before the divorce is final, the other could change the filing basis to adultery. In some places, adultery would change the outcome of income distribution and alimony.. and maybe even child custody.


----------

